

Java enterprise software versus what it should be - lukaseder
http://www.obsidianscheduler.com/blog/java-enterprise-software-versus-what-it-should-be/

======
sorincos
An enticing title, a good introduction, then... I'm a bit disappointed. Now,
the problem with an alternate setup like this isn’t necessarily the individual
pieces of technology selected. I definitely have issues with some of the ones
in the example, but the real issue is how the choices were made and what the
motivations were for using certain technologies.

~~~
lukaseder
It might be a bit promotional towards their own products, agreed. But it is
just an example...

------
fournm
What's certainly funny is that our current enterprise stack looks a lot more
like what you lay out they "should" look like, and we're constantly looking
for making it leaner.

That's kind of comforting, really.

~~~
lukaseder
What particular elements are you having issues with? I.e. which parts aren't
lean (yet) in your case?

